# Vineland Grape Juice



## B0ttleR0cket (Aug 3, 2021)

This bottle is only five inches tall. Embossed on it is Vineland Grape Juice, and the seam stops well below the neck.  There's no mention of Welch's on it, but I think this might be a very early one because Welch lived in Vineland, NJ. I haven't been able to find another one like it online. It's a little beat up from being in the water, but what a cool piece of history it is! I paid a whole dollar for it.


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Aug 3, 2021)

I was able to find one on the internet, but it doesnt include history and its irradiated purple









						Colorful PURPLE antique VINELAND GRAPE JUICE bottle MINI SODA style BIM   | eBay
					

A super nice looking little bottle that looks like a mini soda bottle but is a Grape Juice bottle. We have included a picture of a WELCH bottle just for comparison, to see what I am referring to as a picture is worth 1,000 words.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 3, 2021)

hmmmmmmmm..... said:


> I was able to find one on the internet, but it doesnt include history and its amythyst
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irradiated purple.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## B0ttleR0cket (Aug 3, 2021)

hmmmmmmmm..... said:


> I was able to find one on the internet, but it doesnt include history and its irradiated purple
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I must've seen that purple one but it didn't register with me because of the color.  I'm not a big fan of those irradiated bottles. I like what the sun does much better. Thanks for the post. I'll have to look at photos more closely in the future.


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 3, 2021)

A bit of history I found from a 1982 newspaper article.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 3, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> A bit of history I found from a 1982 newspaper article.
> 
> View attachment 228156
> 
> View attachment 228157


Neat.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## B0ttleR0cket (Aug 4, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> A bit of history I found from a 1982 newspaper article.
> 
> View attachment 228156
> 
> View attachment 228157


Wow! This is fantastic info! Thanks!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Aug 4, 2021)

B0ttleR0cket said:


> Wow! This is fantastic info! Thanks!


Looks like when Welch's left they slid right in that slot. Already set up. I wonder what they paid for the business vineyards / properties and equipment? This is the best part of finding bottles is playing detective. Also gives a more complete story. Better than here is an old bottle I got and I don't know anything about it. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

